# Petsmart- Otocinclus



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm gonna be near petsmart today. Usually, i don't buy anything from them, but my lfs doesn't do ottos so petsmart is my only choice right now. I'm gonna visit a pet store that's an hour drive from me in a month and i can get ottos there, but i don't want to wait that long. Is it worth it to get otts from petsmart? I'm starting to get soft algae covering my UG, and i hope ottos can clean this up. I don't want to wait a month until i get them, but this is kinda urgent. I called them and they just got in a shipment of them yesterday. What would you do? I'm thinking of getting 3.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

If the shipment came in yesterday your going to want to get about 10. Expect 25-50% of them to die. I would recommend getting them from Petsmart even though I have never received otos from them, this is why. 

About a month ago I went and purchased eight otos from a sort-of local fish store. Once I walked out the door with them the store doesn't take responsibility for deaths from infections, etc. They cost me $25 for the eight of them. Now 4 weeks later I only have two left therefore I just lost $19. 

Even if Petsmart cost more which I don't think they do, they have a 2 week fish guarantee with you can't beat. When my qt gets cycled I plan on going to Petsmart to get about 10 more otos. The two in my tank can't keep up right now. lol


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought 3 of them from petsmart about 2 months ago when they were 99 cents each and they are all still alive and well, I even transferred them a few times to different tanks to knock out diatoms.

It's really important to make sure that you pick out healthy ones from the start.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

I just bought 10 Otos from Petsmart. They were on sale for $1 each.

I had to convince the girl working that day that there was a difference between CAEs and Otos despite the fact that they were in the same tank. I ended up with only 9 Otos in the bag for $10 but that's still a could deal. 3 were dead within an hour and a half. I don't usually take a fish back, I figure if I can't keep it alive it's my own fault, but this was in such a short time that I did return them. After a bit of a battle I got the 3 dead fish replaced and all have been great for about a month. I already had 6 and now that I have 15 they are a lot more active.

The battle...

Employee: Your water is acidic.

Me: I know

Employee: no fish will live if you put it in your tank. That's why the Otos died.

Me: Huh? What't the PH reading?

Employee: It's acidic. It should be neutral or no fish can survive. (keeps saying “it’s acidic” “it’s acidic”)

Me: What's the PH?

Employee: (checks test strip bottle – hmmm it does have numbers on it) 6.2

Me: That sounds perfect! Glad I'm doing everything right! Do you have fish at home?

Employee: I used to but I couldn't keep them alive. Now I just have a betta. It's nice because I can just dump out his bowl and refill it each week.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

When did you buy them? Is the sale still going on? I think i will go with 5 otos and hopefully, 3/5 make it. When you return a dead fish, they have to sample your water also?
Funny story btw angelsword.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

From what I understand (and my experience) otos are tough to keep alive at the start. They're usually starved for food because the store tanks have virtually no algae. I've had about a 50% death rate with otos from PetSmart. I returned them a few times and got all kinds of grief about it. The people just don't understand these fish and they want to blame the customer. They just assume the customer is an idiot, which I can understand, but it's still unacceptable.

My LFS has otos in all their tanks so they're pretty hardy. Lots of naturally growing food, too. The PetSmarts that I have been to have these "sterile" tanks with no algae at all. I like their clean tanks and I'm sure it sells more fish, but it's not good for otos to go so long without food!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

The otos were shipped in yesterday so they shouldn't be to starved.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm surprised they still bring them in. I've had two employees tell me they have more die than they sell. I wonder if they track losses by specie?


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

the petsmart stores local to me keep a piece of zucchini in there with them so they get brownie points with me, but then I see the vacation feeder blocks in there also and it cancels the points out.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

> vacation feeder blocks


 LOL...i remember when I was in junior high and used those. I could keep anything alive in my ten gallon. Oh...youth


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

I can’t believe I actually found the receipt in my purse! I’m quite proud of myself!

They are still having the $1 fish sale but I don’t know if Otos are still on the list of fish that are on sale or not. I just saw a Petsmart TV commercial that mentioned the $1 fish sale last night. 

I bought them August 7th and went back to get the dead ones replaced on August 14th.(I put them in the freezer the night they died.) I wasn’t sure if they required a water sample or not so I just grabbed a bag of water out of the tank. They are all doing great and have fattened up nicely.

Otos are known to be very sensitive. I have also heard that the reason Otos tend to die is due to starvation from lack of algae. They are also usually wild caught and they catch them buy pouring poison in the water that stuns them and then netting them out by the thousands. I think it’s cyanide maybe? I don’t remember but there is a video on Youtube I saw about it once.

That whole conversation was funny. I told her I try to keep my PH at 6.2 so I can still measure it with my test kit. She just kept insisting that no fish could live in that water. I took out my phone and showed her pictures of my tanks and explained to her how driftwood and CO2 lower the ph but the crushed coral I keep in my filter raises it and keeps things balanced out. I stunned her into a long silence. I finally asked if she was going to get the Otos for me and she is like “Oh you still want them?” Like after the conversation we have just had for 10 min I am going to follow your advice?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips and sales. Does anyone know if the dollar per fish includes the harelquin rasbora? I wouldn't mine picking up 12 of those as well.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

i bought ottos from petsmart as well, started with 6 and now have 4.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I would get them from Petsmart, just make sure you QUARANTINE!!!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I only have 2 harlequin rasbora in the tank right now, so i'm not gonna quarantine. Anyone know if harelquin rasbora or otos are part of the sale right now? Ill get back to night anyway and ill confirm of any sales that they might have.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

they have a sale on schooling fishes. but i dunno the specifics


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Otos and neons are the only ones i can remember at the moment.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I bought my ottos at petsmart and none of them died. I'd try to get the healthiest looking ones in the tank. If you don't specify or insist on catching them yourself (that's what I usually do) then the worker is likely to get lazy and get you some less healthy ottos, as they are the easier ones to catch.


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

angelsword said:


> I just bought 10 Otos from Petsmart. They were on sale for $1 each.
> 
> 
> The battle...
> ...


glad to hear u got new ones and they r doing well.....on that note i absolutely hate most petsmart employees for that same reason


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey at my Petsmart they were the other extreme. The fish guy didn't want to sell me 4 Otos for a 15gal, he kept saying I should get less as there would never be enough algae for 4 in a 15gal and they would starve. I told him there wasn't much algae to start with and I new I had to feed them and never had problems in the past...

They LOVE the Shirakura Shrimp food ;-P


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

angelsword said:


> Employee: Your water is acidic.
> 
> Me: I know
> 
> ...


 

I alway mix up some 7.0 water to bring them when I return fish. RO water and baking soda, I've still had them tell me my ph was too hi, too low and the best one too much ammonia had to buy a test kit off the shelf to prove there test was wrong. I wonder how many potential fish keepers they turn off to the hobby a year


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Just be sure to QT them. I have about 15 ottos out of 23 purchased over a period of time from Petsmart. QT is your best friend when it comes to buying fish from big box stores. QT and your receipt! Always keep your receipt from a big box so you don't get ripped off.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

I just bought 3 otos from petsmart all did very well so i went back and bought 3 more today i waited till i had some algae build up first so they are doing good.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

out of 13 I have gotten from petsmart over the last year I still have 10.. one of which is about 2.5 inches long now and eats BBA as his main meal every day 

The petsmart in my area actually carries some decent stock.. 

but its also about how you acclimate them and get them fed for the first few days and then they should be fine.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Never going back to petsmart again, unless they are having their dollar per gallon or dollar per fish sale. I waited 45 minutes because 2 employed couldn't catch fish before me. There were three people ahead of me and the employes sure took their time. I got there and saw 20 otos there so i thought i would get a nice stock. While I was waiting, 2 people in front took 15 of the 20 so i only got the leftovers. In the tank, there were 4 dead otos and i really didn't feel like buying some. We shopped at the mall for 5 hrs and i just wanted to get some fish so i risked it. Harlequin rasbora were a dollar each but they only had 2 there. I took the 2 and i took 4 otos. I wish they had more rasboras as i would have took at least another ten. I just floated the harlequins since the tank they were in had no ick. I put the otos in a 3 gallon bucket and I'm dripping them for an hour and in they go. Hopefully at least 3 survive. I hope no more then 2 die because i'm not gonna make my parents drive me 30 minutes for 2 fish. Ill report back in a week and hopefully they will live. I got some algae on blyxa japonica and on UG, hopefully they can take care of it.


----------



## jwalls1082 (Jul 14, 2010)

A piece of zucchini is always good if you worry about them not getting enough to eat. My otos put the stuff away when there's not much algae to pick thru.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Just b/c ich is not visible on fish or in a tank does not mean that ich are not present.

I take it as an assumtion that all fish from petco/petsmart/etc have been exposed and are likely carrying ich, fungus, etc- and IMO it is NEVER safe to add these fish directly to your main tank without a suitable quarantine period... unless you don't care if they start an epidemic in your main tank.

When buying Otos you want to look for fish that are active and have full, round bellies. 

IMO it's always worth it to pay a bit more for healthy stock- you save much more in the long run based on the longevity of the fish, less money wasted on medications, and less hassle treating them and the things they pass along to all your other fish.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Getting healthy specimens to start with is probably the single most important factor to successfully keeping Otoclinclus. It really doesn't matter if they're only $1 at Petsmart if they will end up dying or infecting the rest of your fish.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

When buying otocinclus from anywhere, I always buy double what I need because I expect half to die. 

It depends on the petsmart honestly. If yours is the kind that feeds algae wafers and zucchini, it's best to buy when they have been there a while. If yours is like mine doesn't feed oto-appropriate food, then it may be best to try to buy them as soon as they get there.

In my experience, while otos are likely to kick the bucket. The ones that make it fast the first two weeks will be some of the hardiest fish you'll ever own. I love otos because they remind me of vegetarian miniature sharks. I have five and four stay together constantly, but one is a loner. I wonder why, but he's perfectly healthy in every other way.

ALWAYS keep the receipt. Once I bought four, three were dead the next couple of days. And the VERY same man that netted them for me said he remembered me specifically because I bought the last four , but without my receipt he couldn't give me three new ones from their new shipment. I brought the dead ones back and left the bodies with him to throw away, I didn't want them after all. I bought six fresh ones (only one ever died) but I had thought.... If I had taken the dead bodied back with Me, I could have come back the next day and asked for a refund, claiming the new fish died when the bodoes were of the old fish. 

Remember that trick if you're ever in the same position.

I'd like to get two or three of the zebra otocinclus if they'd school with my normal ones, but at $15 a pop plus overnight shipping that's $75 for three fish. Ouch.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought 2 ottos from petsmart when they were on sale for $1 and both lived. But I also know that the staff at my local petsmart is pretty darn good and I see them cleaning and maintaining the tanks all the time.

I think it all depends on the fish department staff and if they quarantine and keep the fish healthy. No matter where I buy a fish from, I first look at all the tanks to see if there are any dead or dying fish in a lot of the tanks to begin with.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, all four are doing good so far. 3 are always hanging out and the other one is a loner. I set up my tank 2 weeks ago and there is definitely some algae right now so i'm sure they aren't hungry. All they do is sit on the glass and clean a little bit. Hopefully they won't jump the plank. BTW I caught my harlequins in a spawning mood, the couple did "laying of the eggs", but no eggs were visible.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I bought 2 ottos from petsmart when they were on sale for $1 and both lived. But I also know that the staff at my local petsmart is pretty darn good and I see them cleaning and maintaining the tanks all the time.
> 
> I think it all depends on the fish department staff and if they quarantine and keep the fish healthy. No matter where I buy a fish from, I first look at all the tanks to see if there are any dead or dying fish in a lot of the tanks to begin with.


 
Nailed it Nik!!!

there are two petsmarts where I am... 

the one I go to and the one I stay away from lol... 

the one I go to has knowledgable staff who actually keep fish themselves and the other one has people who don't give a *pg language* makes a huge difference.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I cam home from school and found an oto floating dead. Down to three now. Hopefully at least 2 make it. All they do is sit on the glass and not eat algae.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

If they don't move around at night time either, then you'll have a problem.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Man I can't stand hearing about losing my little Oto friends. 

Very helpful tip I've come up with: Hope this will help everyone with their little guys.

- Take some "true" algae wafers (ensure no shrimp or fish meal). Best yet would be Ken's Veggie flakes or sticks (highly recommend). 
- Grind them up in a very fine powder.
- Using a test tube from one of the test kits, put powder in tube at about 1/4".
- Fill tube to 5ml mark with water
- Cap and shake vigorously until well mixed.
- Pour a little bit out over the areas where they hang out. This will coat the plant leaves with a thin layer. You may have to do this a couple times depending on the size of your tank. One tube usually is good for 10 and 20g tanks.

I will occassionally do this (about once a week) on top of my regular feeding for them. I can say that over in the juvie tank, they go hog wild over it once it has all settled.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Have used dried marine algae found at fish store Petco (Sally's Seaweed salad) hung from veggie clip for Oto's as well as placing a small piece of wood or a few rocks in a glass bowl and set in a window that receives a good deal of sunlight. 
The algae quickly starts to coat the wood and rocks and I then place them in the tank and replace them with new ones every so often.


----------



## jwalls1082 (Jul 14, 2010)

They eat fresh veggies too. I keep zucchini on hand just for my otos. I dropped a slice in a couple days ago, and they just munch away. I try to take it out before it breaks down tho, seeds and other particles get messy.


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

My Petsmart Otos just get what my shrimp get: HBH Algae Grazers and Shirakura Shrimp food. They love it and happily munch away on it.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

They have food.... I have been running a high tech planted tank and i let it sit for 2-3 weeks before i got them. The walls have tons of algae on them and its a soft kind, so they should be eating it. They are only active at night so far.


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

As long as they are active somtime... I have a group of 6 and they don't move around much either as they are so timid. And their only tank mates are shrimp, so no bullies.


----------



## doxiegirl (Jul 12, 2010)

Find a decent Petsmart to go to, and look for healthy otos... I just stopped working there after 2+ years and yes, there are stupid people who work there, and ones who know what they are talking about. I would wait at least 2 days after the shipment to buy- the most losses occur the next day. If it's a good store the tanks are kept clean so supplemental food is a must. We used to move algaed-up decorations to the oto tanks to get them clean. If someone is serious about fishkeeping they should not trust the chain store employee alone- they should do some research on their own. You guys have no idea how many people gave me grief because I didn't tell them what they wanted to hear, then complained when all their fish died. It got old! 

So yes, you can get decent fish from a chain, but quarantine when possible and start with the best ones you can find. I never lost any otos that I got there.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

doxiegirl said:


> Find a decent Petsmart to go to, and look for healthy otos... I just stopped working there after 2+ years and yes, there are stupid people who work there, and ones who know what they are talking about. I would wait at least 2 days after the shipment to buy- the most losses occur the next day. If it's a good store the tanks are kept clean so supplemental food is a must. We used to move algaed-up decorations to the oto tanks to get them clean. If someone is serious about fishkeeping they should not trust the chain store employee alone- they should do some research on their own. You guys have no idea how many people gave me grief because I didn't tell them what they wanted to hear, then complained when all their fish died. It got old!
> 
> So yes, you can get decent fish from a chain, but quarantine when possible and start with the best ones you can find. I never lost any otos that I got there.


Thanks for the heads up! I would usually wait 1 week before i would buy from there, but i need some otos and i'm near that petsmart once every 4 months. I would have gotten them from a lfs but i live in a small town and no one near me has otos unless i want to do an hour drive. So far the 3 are hanging in there! Harlequins are really nice and no sign of ick. I wish they had more because i would have bought like 10 of them.


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

The ones with the roundest bellies will have the best chances of survival (assuming they don't have other diseases). That's what I always look for.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

my otos only eat green spot algae, they wont touch staghorn or stringy luckily those are the only 3 my tank has gotten. And it took 10 otos a week to destroy 3 full walls of GSA, not too shabby!

I also buy my utility fish at petsmart, they're cheap and have no questions if you bring them back dead within the 2 weeks. as opposed to all of the LFS around my area, which charge you 5 bucks per oto and no guarantee they'll even make it to your house. And to be honest, the smaller LFS around here don't even feed fresh veggies... At least the petsmarts and petcos around here all feed zucchini.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Where i bought mine, they had some algae wafers. I called in on Friday night and they said they just got a shipment in. I cam in Saturday and i left with 4 and only 1 left in the tank. They seem to fly off the shelf. Hopefully they survive and eat algae, I don't want to use snails as algae destroyer.


----------



## feelfab (Dec 30, 2009)

I buy from a petsmart on occasion. Find out the delivery day for the fish and wait a couple of days after that. The first wave of attrition will be over and then the chances of getting healthy fish improve. You still must expect some oto mortality, fragile things that they are. I bought five so I could end up with three. The tank I pit them in was fairly new, cycled fully, but with a diatom outbreak. The otos had a ball and were fat and happy in no time. It's been months now, and all is well. I supplement with algae tabs that are high in spirulina and the otos like those.


----------

